# Stripping...



## flyernut

I tried a new method of stripping my tin tenders. I used brake fluid, and dipped the tenders in one at a time. The results were very impressive!! Right down to shiny bare metal in a matter of a couple of hours. A hot soapy bath in the sink, scrubbing everything with a toothbrush, hot rinse, blow off with my air compressor, self-etching














primer, and a shot of satin black. Not a #10 in the sense of a perfect paint job, but it's looks fine. Dry rub transfers are on the way from PortLines.


----------



## flyernut

A few more......


----------



## flyernut

Satin black paint...


----------



## sjm9911

Looks good to me! I never used the break fluid.


----------



## chrisallen21

Very shiny indeed! Do you think you will need to do anything further with them to prevent eventual oxidation or will they stay fresh for years to come?


----------



## The New Guy

flyernut said:


> ...primer, and a shot of satin black...





chrisallen21 said:


> Very shiny indeed! Do you think you will need to do anything further with them to prevent eventual oxidation or will they stay fresh for years to come?


You mean beyond the painting?


----------



## Tallaman

The bare metal looks so nice it's almost a shame to paint them. A coat of clear coat and that would look pretty cool.


----------



## chrisallen21

I was thinking of a clear coat like on a car. With a glossy paint, do you find you see fingerprints on it more?


----------



## flyernut

Tallaman said:


> The bare metal looks so nice it's almost a shame to paint them. A coat of clear coat and that would look pretty cool.


I thought the same thing.. They do look pretty when they're bare,lol...:laugh:


----------



## flyernut

chrisallen21 said:


> I was thinking of a clear coat like on a car. With a glossy paint, do you find you see fingerprints on it more?


A quick, short answer...nope..lol


----------



## flyernut

Well, I met my match on one of my tenders. I soaked the bee-jeepers out of this one tender, and no matter how long it stays in the brake fluid, the paint just will NOT come off!! I 'll have to get some paint stripper for this one.


----------



## sjm9911

Did you try easy off? Never met a post war car it didn't work on! 
On a secondary note, I wish I had something nice to clear coat just bare metal. I never get any thing that nice, but I do buy mostly what others consider garbage I want nudes!


----------



## flyernut

sjm9911 said:


> Did you try easy off? Never met a post war car it didn't work on!
> On a secondary note, I wish I had something nice to clear coat just bare metal. I never get any thing that nice, but I do buy mostly what others consider garbage I want nudes!


I'll have to get some, thanks..


----------



## sjm9911

If you use it, the easy off, spray it on in a pan or plastic tub, cover it with a peice of plastic. (Garbage bag ,etc, ) let it sit for a bit, overnight or 4to 6 hours. I put it in the sun if its nice out. Then run under water, use a brunch to get the paint off the tight spots. Paint comes off in like a minute or 2. It has to be easy off, the other brands didn't work for removal.


----------



## flyernut

sjm9911 said:


> If you use it, the easy off, spray it on in a pan or plastic tub, cover it with a peice of plastic. (Garbage bag ,etc, ) let it sit for a bit, overnight or 4to 6 hours. I put it in the sun if its nice out. Then run under water, use a brunch to get the paint off the tight spots. Paint comes off in like a minute or 2. It has to be easy off, the other brands didn't work for removal.


Gosh darn, that stuff works!!!! 10 minutes of soaking in Easy off, and the shell was down to shiny metal... It's in primer already.. Thanks for the great tip.. You learn something every day!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## sjm9911

Lol, no problem! Glad it worked out.


----------



## sjm9911

Forgot to add, it also strips plastic cars too, provided there painted. No damage to the shells.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I've heard of all these methods but have yet to try them. I did hear some people had the plastic go soft on them after soaking in brake fluid, so I'd be extra careful with that method.


----------



## flyernut

Tenders stripped, and painted.














...Double post, sorry.


----------



## flyernut

Dry rub transfers on.


----------



## Goldie

Nice!!!


----------



## sjm9911

Looks great. Especially with the new lettering!


----------



## T-Man

Looking Good! With Easy Off!
I use a food storage bag to hold the item.


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> Looking Good! With Easy Off!
> I use a food storage bag to hold the item.


I was also wondering how I was going to keep the funk on the metal, but the easy off is very "clingy", so it stayed put.


----------



## Kelpieflyer

What brand of paint did you use? Was it a spray can or liquid?


----------



## flyernut

Kelpieflyer said:


> What brand of paint did you use? Was it a spray can or liquid?


After many years of trying different brand paints, I've come across, what I think, is a perfect match for the original Gilbert black...I use Krylon Satin black, and the paint # is located above the bar code on the back of the can. It's a small number!!..#51613.. This paint is paint and primer in one, but on bare metal, I still use a self-etching primer first.. I think you'll like the color...


----------



## wvgca

those turned out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelpieflyer

flyernut said:


> After many years of trying different brand paints, I've come across, what I think, is a perfect match for the original Gilbert black...I use Krylon Satin black, and the paint # is located above the bar code on the back of the can. It's a small number!!..#51613.. This paint is paint and primer in one, but on bare metal, I still use a self-etching primer first.. I think you'll like the color...


Thanks for the info. I can't find it at Menards, Home Depot or Lowes here in Indy. Where did you get yours?


----------



## wvgca

I get my Krylon spray bombs [including Satin Black], at my local Walmart


----------



## RonthePirate

Krylon is also carried at Ace hardware. I know, I use it for my repaints.


----------



## flyernut

Kelpieflyer said:


> Thanks for the info. I can't find it at Menards, Home Depot or Lowes here in Indy. Where did you get yours?


I don't know if you have one there or not, but I got mine at Secor, "Do it Best", hardware. You can probably get it on ebay also.


----------



## Kelpieflyer

Found some Krylon satin black. Painted my 322 SIT boiler. Looks very nice. Probably wont do the tender even though the paint wont match as the as the paint on the tender is in good shape.


----------



## flyernut

Kelpieflyer said:


> Found some Krylon satin black. Painted my 322 SIT boiler. Looks very nice. Probably wont do the tender even though the paint wont match as the as the paint on the tender is in good shape.


Glad you liked it. Hopefully, the info that was given saved you time and money experiencing with other options, unlike me,lol..


----------



## Kelpieflyer

flyernut said:


> Glad you liked it. Hopefully, the info that was given saved you time and money experiencing with other options, unlike me,lol..


Sure helped a lot. All I need now is a good Royal Blue paint match. Im putting smoke and a can motor along with an electroinc e unit in my Uncle's Royal Blue. Ready to paint and reassemble. Also looking for some ratty New Haven passenger cars to repaint in the Royal Blue scheme.


----------



## flyernut

Kelpieflyer said:


> Sure helped a lot. All I need now is a good Royal Blue paint match. Im putting smoke and a can motor along with an electroinc e unit in my Uncle's Royal Blue. Ready to paint and reassemble. Also looking for some ratty New Haven passenger cars to repaint in the Royal Blue scheme.


Krylon also sells a almost perfect match for that royal blue. The paint is called Royal Blue!! Imagine that!!


----------



## Kelpieflyer

flyernut said:


> Krylon also sells a almost perfect match for that royal blue. The paint is called Royal Blue!! Imagine that!!


I heard they did, but I cannot find any. Still looking though. None found at Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, or Wal Mart.


----------



## flyernut

Kelpieflyer said:


> I heard they did, but I cannot find any. Still looking though. None found at Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, or Wal Mart.


Ebay has it......


----------



## C100

*Krylon*



flyernut said:


> Ebay has it......


I have found that you need to find a "Super" Walmart for the best selection of Krylon. Maybe an important note is that Ace hardware brand paint is made by Krylon(at least I was told). I have used the Ace brand with great results and I bought it on sale. Anyway, the larger the Walmart, the better.


----------



## T-Man

The result in stripping is good to know. I would be tempted with a gun blue finish. 

I have used Krylon Paint and was happy with it.


----------



## flyernut

C100 said:


> I have found that you need to find a "Super" Walmart for the best selection of Krylon. Maybe an important note is that Ace hardware brand paint is made by Krylon(at least I was told). I have used the Ace brand with great results and I bought it on sale. Anyway, the larger the Walmart, the better.


Yep!!!


----------



## Aflyer

Hi guys, 
Michaels, the craft store also carries Krylon paints.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

Krylon paints seem to have a much better tip on them than others. I can't get the tip to clog no matter what I do,lol..


----------

